# [Fasch] Concerto identification?



## theUrbanHermit

Hello,

I once owned a recording of Konrad Ragossnig performing _Guitar Concerto in D minor_ with the Southwest German Chamber Orchestra by Johann Friedrich Fasch. Now, knowing that Fasch didn't likely compose for the guitar, was this piece for the lute and, if so, what was the original name of the concerto?

I searched for Concerto in D Minor for lute but came up empty handed. The concerto, I'm thinking, was perhaps transposed to the guitar-friendly key of D minor. Not knowing German has hindered my search, also.

I've attached a MIDI file of what I remember from the guitar's line -- the tempo is likely off.

Any help identifying this is greatly appreciated. Thanks.

~Dan


----------



## Handel

Found Fasch's compositional catalog on the web. But it is in german. But you could read the instrumentation part I think

http://www.fasch.net/English/noten_jff_i.htm#2


----------



## theUrbanHermit

Thank you, Handel. I found that also. A little more research and I should find the piece.

Thanks again,
~Dan


----------



## theUrbanHermit

Found it. Sure enough it's Concerto in D Minor: Allegro Moderato (track 11).

~Dan


----------



## emadbbc

*abuot the conerto*

i love this concert too much


----------

